# Cam and exhaust question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the 041 cam? I was looking at it for the 65 with a 455 / edelbrock heads/ re-jetted tripower. Also running Doug's headers. Started out with looking at the 068, but wanted something a little more radical. Also, does anyone know if anyone makes a roller cam version of either of these bump sticks?

As for the other end, any comments on the Pypes exhaust mufflers?
Have Flowmasters (50) on my 37 but was looking at the Pypes pipes, and was wondering about the mufflers.

Thanks guys,

rich :confused


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

That 041 is an old technology cam for high end power. Not too good on the low end. Decide what your use is; drag racing, daily driving or a mix. I am really happy with the Edelbrock performance cam. It is designed for low end torque and great for daily driving. They have a rpm cam that is great for both daily driving and strip or a torquer cam that is better for the strip. Make sure to match your manifold with the cam, it makes all the difference. Cams will fall flat if you don't have the right manifold.

I like the Hooker mufflers. They flow the best on the market. They're a straight through design. They're not nearly as loud as the flow master 40s, but they do have a nice low sound. If you look on Jegs website they have a really good description on the hooker mufflers.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info , I didn't know that the 041 was bad on the low end.
The car will be used primarily for daily driving, some trips, and an occasional to NE Dragway for my adrenalin rush. 
Most of the rides I have built all run 6-71's so manifold tech was sort of down on my reading list.
I will most likely be running either the 65 tri-power or a 66 tri-power for the bigger center carb.
Thanks again for the info.
I will check into the hooker mufflers, as I really am not that keen on the sound from my 37 with the Flowmasters, behind a 505 IA alum. block

rich


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try and get ahold of a '66 tripower unit if you can. Much better than a '65 in my opinion, except for the choke set-up. I ran a '66 unit on a 389 for a while, then a '65, and lost a noticeable amount of power. Economy was the same. As stated, the 041 is a high RPM cam that was in the Ram Air cars of the late '60s. Poor low end and streetability. I like the 068 cam for all around use, but it's pretty mild. My '65 has a Sig Erson Hi-Flow I in it that really works well, but it's really lopey and dirty at idle. It would not work well if I had an automatic (I don't). A friend of mine just put an entire Pypes system on his '65 (with the x piece and cutouts) and it is SUPER nice. No cruddy exhaust leaks, good power, tight, clean fit, etc. I was impressed. good luck.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have already made up my mind on the Pypes exhaust, and am debating if I want to spring for the aluminum manifold for tri-power with the carb set up. Looking at the price of either rebuilding my units or looking for a 66 to rebuild, price seems to get up there pretty quick either way. I agree on the 66 flowing better.I have been trying to find some flow numbers on the Rochester 2bbl's but I have yet to find anything on what these things flow. Do you have any idea on this??
As for the cam, still haven't wrapped my arms around any yet. Obviously, I want the max for streetable power, and of course a little bit of loppy idle, yeh what it all. I will look into the cam this weekend.

rich


----------

